# Please help me to find title of this song



## kikoRC (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi from Italy!

I don't know the title of a classic music song...  

This is the link with a few second of it

http://rapidshare.com/files/41026609/whatsong.wav

Please help me! 

Thank you...


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

sounds as though it's a dance. i don't recall it.

dj


----------

